# Werbe einen Freund & Mitspieler-Suche - VOR DEM POSTEN LESEN



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Bisher gab es für diese Form der Gesuche einen Sammelthread, dessen Größe aber über kurz oder besser lang zur Unübersichtlichkeit führe, daher haben wir nun dieses Forum eingerichtet.

**** Mitspieler-Suche*
Dieses Forum ist für alle gedacht, die außerhalb des LFG und LFR-Tools auf der Suche nach Mitspielern zum Questen, Instanzen aushebeln und Raiden oder für einen Neuanfang sind. Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen.

Bitte spart nicht mit Details, schreibt euren Wunsch-Server, eure favourisierte Klasse, eure Onlinezeiten etc. dazu, damit die Leute dementsprechend antworten können. Ein kleiner Vorstellungstext wirkt ebenfalls besser als ein kurzes "Hi, will leveln, hat wer Bock?".

Wer sich übrigens im bisherigen Sammelthread schon verewigt hatte, darf hier gern einen eigenen eröffnen. 

****Werbe einen Freund*
Wer den Weg ins Spiel zurück finde möchte, kann hier nach Freunde-Werbungen ausschau halten. Bei Erfolg, nehmt bitte in erster Instanz Kontakt über das Private-Nachrichten-System unseres Forums auf, so müsst Ihr keine Email-Adressen preis geben. 
!!!!!!!!!!!! Gebt bitte FRAKTION und SERVER im TOPIC  (oder Untertitel) an !!!!!!!!!!!!​
******************************************************************************************************************************************  

**** Regeln zum Sonderforum*
Regeln sind in Sonderforen notwendig, um die Übersicht des Forums zu bewahren und gleiche Chancen für alle Teilnehmer einzuräumen. Beachtet bitte folgende Regelungen zum Unterforum.



> *Pushen*
> Pushen bedeutet, den eigenen Beitrag oben zu halten. Wir gestatten das *Pushen* Eures Angebot- oder Gesuche-Beitrages *einmal alle 48 Stunden*. Interessenten finden Eure Beiträge auch ohne Push, sofern ihr Fraktion und Server zum jeweilige Angebot angebt. Überschwängliche Push-Versuche werden gelöscht. *
> *
> *Ein Thema pro Mitglied*
> ...




*Seid Euch bitte immer bewusst, dass Angebote und Annahme der Gesuche auf Euer eigenes Risiko erfolgen. Nehmt möglichst nur in erster Instanz Kontakt per PN auf und verzichtet möglichst darauf, Eure Email-Adresse oder sonstige Daten direkt in den Beiträgen zu veröffentliche. **Sobald Ihr jemanden gefunden habt, schreibt bitte in Euren Thread (als neuen Beitrag oder Bearbeiten des Eröffnungsbeitrags), dass das Angebot nicht mehr gültig ist. Das dient vor allem Eurem eigenen Interesse, um weitere PNs mit Anfragen zu vermeiden.*


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Angebotsersteller:*
*
*Sobald Ihr jemanden gefunden habt, schreibt bitte in Euren Thread (als neuen Beitrag oder Bearbeiten des Eröffnungsbeitrags), dass das Angebot nicht mehr gültig ist.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Angebotsersteller:*
*
*Vergesst bitte nicht *FRAKTION* und *SERVER *im *TOPIC (oder Untertitel) *mit anzugeben! Das macht es den Suchenden einfacher!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Alle*
*
*Angebote gegen Echtgeld und Tausch materieller Gegenstände, also Tauschhandel und Verkauf Eures Angebotes sind nicht gestattet und werden gelöscht.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Alle*
*
**Bitte die Beiträge nicht nachträglich pushen, damit jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. :-)*


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Alle*
*
**Schreibt bitte IMMER ins Topic ob ihr BIETET oder SUCHT.  Einfach nur "RDA" ist nicht förderlich für die Übersicht. *
*Also "Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf XYZ ABC"*
*Bsp. "Biete RDA auf Forscherliga, Horde"
*


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2012)

*Wichtig @ Alle*
*
***Update zu der Push-Regelung**

*Pushen bedeutet, den eigenen Beitrag oben zu halten. Das ist pro Topic nur einmal alle 48 Stunden gestattet. *[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
*Andere Teilnehmer finden Eure Beiträge schon, sofern ihr sinnvoll Fraktion und Server zum jeweilige Angebot angebt. Push-Versuche müssen wir löschen.**
*
*Es ist nur ein Thread pro User für ein Angebot gestattet - gleiches Recht und Chancen für alle.*


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2014)

*NEU*
*
**Regeln für Rolle der Auferstehung wurden entfernt. Diese Funktion wird von Blizzard nicht mehr angeboten.*


----------

